# 8240 Door Hinge



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Tell me how to get to the hinge on left door. How are they attached? The door on the left side is sagging a lot and is becoming almost impossible to close.

thanks

T.J.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Go to http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/put in your Model number and the hinge is shown under "Door". Darned if I know how to adjust the thing though. Good Luck!


----------

